# A good website builder that's NOT a flash site?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good website builder that:

is NOT a flash site

has an ecommerce shopping cart included?

Doesn't have to be free, just under $20 a month. Thanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sure here is one and if you don't like there cart you can just use Ecwid.com cart instead of the paypal one they offer, Free Websites | Create a Free Website at Yola.com


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

plan b said:


> sure here is one and if you don't like there cart you can just use Ecwid.com cart instead of the paypal one they offer, Free Websites | Create a Free Website at Yola.com


Should have listened to u in the first place. Everyone wouldn't have bashed my website. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry about that Kacie,, been doing this a long time,, not a pro by any means but i do know what works


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

plan b said:


> sorry about that Kacie,, been doing this a long time,, not a pro by any means but i do know what works


Well, yola is a real pain in the a$$. I can hardly navigate thru it and there r like 0 options. I don't know if I'm gonna switch over... It's pretty plain, boring and annoying...


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kc6789 said:


> Does anyone know of a good website builder that:
> 
> is NOT a flash site
> 
> ...


Sounds like BigCartel.com, Shopify.com or Storenvy.com would do exactly what you need.


----------



## Westrop (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,
I'm using Joomla contentmanagement with virtuemart. There are a lot of extentions to it most off them are free.

Look at justsign.nl all build with Joomla and extentions. At www.joomla.org you will find all of it.

Good luck,

Rob van Westrop
The Netherlands


----------



## No Face (Mar 19, 2007)

What's up Kacie? Don't let these people discourage you on what you're doing. Your only using what you got. My website is done the same as yours and it works just fine for me. I say focus on your designs and putting them in local stores for now. When you're ready for it get a real website made, but until then conquer where you're at first then extend your reach.


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

You may want to check out Big Commerce. Just a couple of bucks more than $20 but is less time consuming than 'free' carts. Free carts WILL suck your time away from what you need to be doing which is make and sell product. I used to use Zen Cart but switched last month to Big Commerce and I have MUCH more time and MUCH less worry about the cart breaking now. The time savings and greatly reduced worries count for much more than you think. You can modify the template files too if you wish. Just pick a starting template and customize as you wish.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Any others??????


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shopify is CRAZY EXPENSIVE. 
Storenvy isn't even like my own real website. 
Joomla is boring and weird and I don't think I can use my URL name either. 

I need something else!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

here is one OpenCart - Open Source Shopping Cart Solution free


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


Many of these are so simple that if you need something easier you'll need to hire it done.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is buildyoursite.com a flash site?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Storenvy isn't even like my own real website


I think you can use your own domain name with Storenvy.

I know you can with BigCartel.


----------



## mrhotdice (Sep 23, 2010)

What gets me is people will spend 10000-20000 on equipment, spend 1000's on an education, and then when they are ready to go into business want to short-cut a web site that is basically your calling card to the world. A nice classy web site shows your are serious about your business. It also attracts the kind of peoplke who will pay a few dollars more to pay for the e-commerce site. Bite the bullet if you want to be successful.


----------



## Sunshinelover (Oct 4, 2010)

Pablo Software WYSIWYG Web Builder. It is outstanding and inexpensive.
Pablo Software Solutions - WYSIWYG Web Builder


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I think you can use your own domain name with Storenvy.
> 
> I know you can with BigCartel.


Unless they have changed things as of late you actually can not use your own domain name with Storeenvy.


----------



## wildestwishes (May 7, 2011)

Ecommerce Software & Shopping Cart Software Solutions by BigCommerce

It is great - support is beyond awesome - and SEO is to die for


----------



## wildestwishes (May 7, 2011)

shopify has per transaction charges Big Commerce does not.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree that BigCommerce is a great solution! So easy to use and a lot of their templates are great, so you don't need to hire a designer or anyone else to help you with your site. Plus, they offer a free trial so you can test it out for yourself.


----------



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

May want to try out 3dCart.com Them might have some plan you may like. Plus tons of features, and like 5 different plans.


----------



## bjdbjd (Nov 14, 2010)

Sunshinelover said:


> Pablo Software WYSIWYG Web Builder. It is outstanding and inexpensive.
> Pablo Software Solutions - WYSIWYG Web Builder


 Does anyone know how in WYSIWYG Web Builder we can make a site that has t-shirt designer and ecommerce shopping cart included?


----------

